# Hey



## Sprayduster2001 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey im james, 18 years old from the UK, im beckyl92's boyfriend who some of you may know.

She gave me my own Dead Leaf mantis, or D. desiccata i believe. So seeing as im now a fully fledged mantis owner, i thought i should sign up to this website as i see becky on it often.


----------



## ismart (Jun 30, 2009)

Welcome to the forum  .


----------



## Rick (Jun 30, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi James! And welcome to the forum. I'm glad you've come to join Becky and the rest of us here. I'm a "Becky" also, lol. I'm sure she's mentioned it's a popular name within the mantis keeping community! :lol: Saw your pic with Becky, and you're a very nice looking young man.  I look forward to seeing you around on the boards.


----------



## revmdn (Jun 30, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 30, 2009)

Welcome from Yuma Arizona!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 30, 2009)

Welcome from the Beckys Forum,.... hahahaha, I mean OHIO!


----------



## Sprayduster2001 (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome all


----------



## d17oug18 (Jul 1, 2009)

welcome from cali!


----------



## Lizard (Jul 14, 2009)

Welcome from Belgium


----------

